# Share a picture of your FIRST horse!



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

I got my first horse when I was ten.
She was only 3 yrs old, and hadn't been ridden much. 
We got our trainer to train her, but she reared and spooked at everything.. our trainer said she needed an experienced rider.

My parents went behind my back, and gave her away to someone. 
She was such a nice, gentle girl on the ground, but she was a mare, so she got quite ****y at her time of month 
I just wish they would've let me in the circle, instead of keeping me out 
I miss her..


----------



## apc11196 (Sep 4, 2009)

I got my first horse when I was 9 and still own him now. When I got him I wasn't afraid of anything! This little pony was a best, but I kicked his butt. hahaha! We would do everything together and I didn't care how, a lot has changed from then, but we still have fun.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I got my first horse when I was 11. I got her after I had my open heart surgery to help keep me motivated. She was probably the WORST beginner horse. She wouldn't take the bit, couldn't catch her, Couldn't bridle her. But she was my baby. But we ran into hard times and she was taken from me, and when we sent the rest of the money that we owed for her, the lady that we bought her from said she sold her. (We never got that money back either.)
It still hurts to talk about her, but I am getting better.
(She was also preggers when we bought her. She was in foal to a horse that was one of the runners up for the movie hidalgo!)
I cant find my good pics of her, but you can see her in this with her baby (He was born that morning!)
FG miss kitty Diamond aka Diamond









I miss that grumpy mare!


----------



## hollybee (Aug 14, 2009)

this was my first ever pony Perky, i had him on loan when i was 3 i think i had him for 2 years, he was 20 when i first got him and i had so much fun on him doing some jumping but mainly whooping everyone's *** lead rein games at all the shows !! 
The people i loaned him off kept him till the end of his days (i think he was around 30, maybe older when he passed away), i have loads more pictures of him but theyre not scanned onto the computer yet =[

perky in the field =]











me on perky and my friend lucy on pip riding to the field bareback =] (1994 or 1995)


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I was 13 when I got my first horse, although I started riding around 9. I had him for 18 months before he got in a severe accident and had to be put down. Being my first horse, I wanted a 12-15 year old horse, for experience. He was 8. However, he had done a lot of eventing and was a seasoned show horse and truly remarkable how easily he loaded into trailers. He simply FLEW over jumps, one day he jumped over the 4.5 turn out fence and then jumped back in (although the highest I jumped on him was 3 feet, I'm a crappy jumper). He was training in dressage mainly with me and when he did first level test 1 he got a 72% with my trainer, this summer I was supposed to do first level showing with him but he isn't here anymore. I have another horse now. Thinking back, I wish I would have jumped on him more because he was remarkable at it, like he had no faults at all (no rushing, leaning, never ever knocked a pole) and my current horse is very green to jumping and showing of any kind. Excuse my rambling and here he is, Espresso, Dutch WB gelding 16.1 hands, age 9 when this picture was taken (taken on his vacation week at a horse vacation farm)


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

I got Bella when I was 7 years old. I am now 22 and I STILL have her


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

ok so ya im a nooba na dont hava a url or whatever to put my pics in with HELP??


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

ok so i shoulda just gone to the sticky!(blonde moments)
Honey was my frist horse that was mine not a family horse, i got her when i was 16 ad she was 5, i rescued her from a slaughter auction, her feet were foundered and she had strangles. she was about 400 lbs underweight
the first pic i had her for about 3 mos.
the second about 6 mos.
sadly we moved shortly after i bought her so i had to sell her and i haven't had another horse since, i miss her all the time.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

My parents bought Spider for my brother when I was 4yo and he became mine when I turned 6yo. My family still have him 22 years later 

This is when we first got him, I am 4yo









I think I am about 8yo here









March 07









This is the last time I rode him about 1.5 months ago


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

I got my first horse when I was 13 and I just turned 15. He's a 6 year old Tennessee Walking Horse gelding named Spirit. He is one of the calmest horses on the ground in the world. He'll do anything you ask and if you don't, he just stands there. You could drop the leadrope and walk away and he'd just stay there until you call him or lead him. You've got some energy in the saddle though. He loves to run. He thinks it's fun to gallop around and around the arena while I'm bareback with no helmet (I lost it for a while, but I found it again! )

Here he is:






















(little blurry, taken with my phone)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My very first horse (when I graduated from my burro) was a 16hh buckskin QH named Barron Von John (aka Buck). When he was a 3 year old, his previous owner had tried to have him trained and Buck ended up hurting a couple of guys pretty bad and nearly killed one. His owner decided that he was a "killer" and loaded him on a truck with a bunch of cattle bound for the slaughter house. They were loading the truck with cattle when my Dad showed up, saw the horse, and told his owner "Get him off that truck, I'll take him." Craig didn't want to at first because he was afraid that Buck would hurt or kill someone else but finally relented. Dad brought Buck home and started training him (that was quite a chore). He finally started showing him in AQHA shows in the team roping but he never was a trustworthy horse. Then one day when my brother was about 4, he climbed up Buck's leg while he was tied to the fence and got on him. That day, Buck found his true calling. For an adult, he was a stubborn, pushy, ******* of a horse but with a kid, he was push button and would take perfect care of us. Anyway, I started riding him when I was 4 and he always took care of me.










(this is me in front)


















And this is before us kids inherited him. 









Sorry for the novel. LOL.


----------



## jemulchia (Sep 20, 2009)

My first horse I owned as my own is Tango, and I have him still because I just bought him awhile back.
Yes we're lazy 








Worked for about a month to get his head down there


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

*first horse*

Wow.. Some of you are lucky that you still have your first horse. I am on my 4th horse now. I don't remember to much about my first horse because i did not own her for long. Her name was Lollypop and she was a paint. I was a beginner at the time...so all i did was walk trot. Oh.. i almost forgot..i got her for my 9th birthday present.  

This was back in 1989 or 1990... i forget. 
Mom took me to the barn for a "lesson"..there was this person riding a paint horse. I was watching her ride this horse. Then my trainer said how would you like to ride her?..so i said okay. So after a few times around the ring,my trainer and my mom surprised me with Lollypop. She said that the horse was mine. So i was happy to own a horse. She was in her 20s at the time. She was a good starter horse. 

When i was ready to move on....my trainer sold lollypop to a 4H group that wanted a horse to ride and take care of. I will miss her though.

Its funny though.. the horse i own now is a paint. He has a brown head with a blaze just like Lollypop did. So i started with a paint horse and end with a paint horse. haha

Here is a picture of Lollypop.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Aww! Well, I had a pony when I was around 8, but don't remember much. Sold her soon, then I didn't get another horse till I was 13, and he was a big sorrel gelding named Toby. He was a quarter horse and supposed to be around 9 years old.

I had him for five years, in the mean time having several accidents, and the last one totally made me afraid of him, so I sold him to a trainer who hopefully turned him into a respectable horse. He had perfect ground manners, but saddle was a different story....










My printer has a really good scanner! =]


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

my first horse i got on loan when i was 22, last year, and i had been riding since i was 13, i could never afford a horse or my family and no one else was in any way "horsey" in my family so had to branch out on my own. his name was jack and he was broken about a few weeks to a month, 

i fell off this horse during a quiet hack as he had decided to buck and bronk while galloping, i dont remember much but my partner said that he was walking one second then turned into a psycho and went nuts, i broke my back and sent him home, only got back on a horse a couple of months ago but he was a sweetheart, been in touch with his owner and he is going back to basics and he wasnt ready so i dont blame the horse or me it was just something that happened. going to see him again soon and cant wait

here is a piccy of the sexy man


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

Still have him.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

I didn't get my first horse til I was 16 years old and able to save enough money to buy her myself and pay to keep her. We had land so keeping her was hay, grain, and extras...but still alot to a kid! Dove was my first horse, bought her as an untrained 3 year old filly and I can't even explain how lucky I was to have bought her as my first horse! She's taught me so much, and even now being 11 years old, she still teaches me something new! I'm now 23 and I traded her to my mom for a spunkier mount, but she's in the family and I'm hoping to buy her back from my mom next spring/summer. Even though she's not mine, she's in my top 3 favs! I'll always have a soft spot for Dove  I don't have any "baby" pics of her, only got a camera a couple years ago...but here are a couple pics of Dove! She's a 15hh (roughly) Appaloosa/Mustang mare, no vices other than a tad lazy and she stumbles alot on the trails, but as bombproof as they come!




























Last summer









I ONLY rode her the summer I broke my leg...









My baby girl...


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

this is my first horse Payday, his full name was Payday Parlay, he was suppoesd to be a racehorse but the traine rbought him and kept him because he was to slow... then i came along when i was just 10 when we first got him he had more hair then an alpacka :shock: but i loved him to death he had ZERO muscle, and could only really walk trot and gallop  well, my mom bought me him (haha she bought her 10 yr old child a 7 year old thoroughbred! dont owrry she totally knew what she was doing) he was the ugliest horse you could ever look at, haha but i thought he was prettier then salinero. this is at our last show, we were riding in a thunderstorm and hewas so good i cryed afterward. i sold him in sept.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

I got my first pony, King, when I was three and I had him until I was 11 which is about how old I was in this picture.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

The first horse I leased was a FAT quarter horse gelding named Star. I only rode him bareback in a halter. We galloped, jumped, trail rode, barrel raced, everything! Bareback and for fun of course. He was a great first horse and I see him every day since he's my neighbor's horse. I love him and If I could afford two horses would buy him and keep him forever. He was 16 when I leased him and it 18 now. We're the same age. :]

Free jumping.









Riding down the street.









Looking pretty and fat, ha ha.









<3


----------



## Penny (Jul 10, 2009)

My first horse, Sunbeam. Got him in 6th grade as a Christmas gift. Sadly, I only had him six months because he broke his leg in his halter and we had to put him down.


----------



## AlbertaHighCountry (Oct 27, 2009)

The first picture is of me my grandfather and uncle! My grandpa used to work at the community pasture, so I got to ride on the odd occasion, but not near as much as I wanted to! Left to right Toby, Rebel, and Appy (Technically my first horses)








My grandfather gave my mom Lacy as a wedding present (Word from the wise, don't give a cityslicker a horse...lol) Here's her and her mommy Appy.









I took Lacy on to be my first project. I worked with her daily and loved to lead her over log jumps and lay on her stomach. But my family told me horror stories about when my Aunty tried to ride her, so I never got the courage up to ride her









And then my pride and joy came along... Callie. We were closer that two peas in a pod.















She sure roaned out after the first few summers!


----------



## AlbertaHighCountry (Oct 27, 2009)

And, here they are in August


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Love, love, love the last picture of Callie!  She looks awesome! I still can't be the the color change.


----------



## Rachelfailappraisal (Oct 26, 2009)

I bought my first horse after 8 years of saving and riding, at the age of 14. He was a green broke 4 yo Arabian who taught me a lot about riding, training, and how to fall  I sold him two years after I bought him because I couldn't pay for college, work full time, and have time or money for a 6 yo Arabian. I sold him to a family who had a 12 yo girl who to this day does Pony Club with him 

http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/vv73/rachelslashr2b2/P2200213.jpg
http://i671.photobucket.com/albums/vv73/rachelslashr2b2/P2200213.jpg


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow well i read every ones stories and all your first horses where young and pretty. I want 16 when i got my first horse. His name is Sydney and he was a gift my sister i got him around my birthday so i have always considered him a birthday gift from her. He was 26 when i got him and may i say the best behaved horse undersaddle i ever rode and you could pretty much do anything to him. after a year and a half i really needed more of a challenge so i gave him away and got my girl juneau who i will never get rid. I really wish i still had my Sydney but he was getting so old and could keep weight on him so i had to give him up. I miss my man:-| The 2nd pic is my sister and sydney and the bottom two are me and sid..


----------



## XivoShowjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

i remember my first horse- a gorgeous bay pony bout 13.2 i got her for my 5th birthday (will scan some pics and put them up soon)- but since then ihave had only 3 solid horses that have stayed with me ( i went through 32 horses to find my Pepe - not even exaggerating) so that was a long time ago- Pi is now my 38th horse and my latest- eep - but nontheless i will never forget my Cola the very first!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Chester, I still have him.


----------



## arabchica (Jul 5, 2009)

charlie. I got him when I was thirteen and he was nine. I had him for thirty years. He did every thing, I rode him in parades and competitve trail rides and shows ect. Then my nephew rode him and did well
in 4-h. Then he got passed on down to my niece, then my son he was only a little grey grade horse gut he taught us all my folks bought him for 100 dollars I was offered 1000 for him more than once he was and will always be my favorite horse Rest In Peace Charlie.


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

My first horse is Cochise. We got him when I was 5, and he was 2. My mom still has him, and is bringing him down to NC for me Thanksgiving! I cannot wait to have my baby back! Here are some pics! Sorry they aren't that great, but all my good ones are still in Ohio.
Here he is as a 2yo. Glad he grew into his head! lol









2002









Me and my Sis on Cochise 2003









This is Fall 2003


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

^^ He's soo darn cute.


----------



## BaileeJJMommy (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you! Gosh I love him!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I bet!


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I still have my mare, and will have her until she dies.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

My first horse ever was Ramar's Gold. He was a registered Half-Arabian, but it was so funny since his dam was a Belgian/Welsh so he just looked like a complete misfit. He was my mom's first pony as well, so unfortunately I didn't have him long. He died when he was 27 years old and I was 7 years old after fighting cancer for a few years. I still have his registration papers, with my name listed as the owner. 

This is the only pic I have of him online, back in his prime with my VERY young mom (haha, I wasn't born yet!).


----------

